# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 1)



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2018)

*What are your New Years woodworking/shop related resolutions?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not to make any resolutions... waste of time because I never keep them ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't make New Year's resolutions. But this next year I do plan to spend more time in the shop, build some things I've been wanting to build for a while but haven't yet, and restore some more of the old iron I've purchased. Some of the tools are in current use (Delta 14" bandsaw and Sprunger 15" drill press), some are in the process of being restored, and some aren't usable until they've been restored.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2018)

Older ya get the more singular minded about New year resolutions ya get. Just want to make it to the next one.... Makes it easy to remember for  when it is always the same... Happy new Year to all!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2018)

Finish paying off a dental bill so I can cut back my hours at work and get my shop cleaned up so I can actually use it. Metal shop needs the same so I can make tools again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 30, 2018)

I resolved many years ago to quit making New Years resolutions...it’s been going pretty good so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep me too! 

Feel dirty, like a politician should feel, after making all those promises/resolutions every year/campaign season and never keeping any of them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 30, 2018)

Well last year my resolution was to have my shop as clean and neat as @kembo by Jan. 1, 2019. I made great progress at different times during the year, but now I know it was a stupid resolution. This year I resolve to sleep more and buy more wood. I think I can handle that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2018)

CWS said:


> Well last year my resolution was to have my shop as clean and neat as @kembo by Jan. 1, 2019. I made great progress at different times during the year, but now I know it was a stupid resolution. This year I resolve to sleep more and buy more wood. I think I can handle that.



Curt, I think I can speak for all of us in saying we will help you buy more wood in 2019.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 30, 2018)

CWS said:


> Well last year my resolution was to have my shop as clean and neat as @kembo by Jan. 1, 2019. I made great progress at different times during the year, but now I know it was a stupid resolution. This year I resolve to sleep more and buy more wood. I think I can handle that.


And the lie detector test determined... that was a lie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2018)

I resolve to find a way to keep the shop so I don't have to go get a real job again......

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Build a new shop, spend more time woodworking! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Metal shop needs the same so I can make tools again.



I need another woodtick tool...
Ok...maybe a couple more....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 31, 2018)

I need to get off my duff, get down in the dungeon, and clean up a ton (well, more like 2-3 tons)
of crap so I can clean up the living room. Then my wife will get off my butt about having wood stuff
strewn all over the house. All my Dad's crap is still down there, and it's depressing as hell going
down there & going thru it. Deciding what to keep & what to throw out or donate is hard enough.
Having to do it to your Dad's stuff makes it that much harder.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## kweinert (Dec 31, 2018)

Try to expand the types of projects I do. Then, maybe, try to work on one aspect of one of those types of projects so the outcome is better.

For example: I've done one model (the firetruck) and I see things that I could/should have done differently. Now I have 3 projects to pick from - work on one of those and try to improve the areas that didn't work out as well as I liked in the first project.

Or maybe try feature segments in a segmented bowl.

That sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2018)

To get caught up on my bird taxidermy so I can concentrate on knife making and woodworking. I have a brand new 2" x 72" knife grinder still in the box..been there for 2 1/2 years now. This is going to happen soon. I gotta PLAN!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2018)

Learn to make hairsticks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2018)

I....am going to clean my shop and rearrange it so I can work in it.

I'm going to learn how to carve things.
I'm going to either set up my rockwell lathe or sell it. Not sure.
And some other things too.....


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

It must be a thing you can catch Marc because I decided yesterday that's my plan as well. Clean out and reorganize because I'm at the point now where it is necessary if I'm going to do any work out there......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2019)

At the point NOW????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't do resolutions, BUT....
#1 Finish my shop
#2 Get the shop set up and get everything I need inside it and sell everything I can live without with an auction.
#3 Spend way more time at least bringing home burls and cedar. Whether it gets sold or stored, I HAVE to build up a nest egg.
#4 I want to get started on a logging project I've been talking about.
#5 Get my butt off the computer and in the woodshop.
Happy new years to all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

justallan said:


> I don't do resolutions, BUT....
> #1 Finish my shop
> #2 Get the shop set up and get everything I need inside it and sell everything I can live without with an auction.
> #3 Spend way more time at least bringing home burls and cedar. Whether it gets sold or stored, I HAVE to build up a nest egg.
> ...



Good to see you Allan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 1, 2019)

I already told you guys, clean the shop with help from a few friends. No one has showed up yet, but 364 days to go.

On a plus, the snow is gone, hit the 40's today. Kid and me spent 2 hours cleaning up debris in the "yard" around the house from the siding project we started in October. De-nailed several fascia boards to be reclaimed into candy dispensers. Cleaned up old aluminum fascia skins, picked up about 70 nails, separated steel and aluminum, brought in firewood and then....

Then the big deal. Cleaned off the swing in the side yard on the property line, on the other side of 50 tons of dirt piled up in 2010 when we started the big house renovation. The swing was engulfed with forsythia with years worth of leaves rotting down on the cloth woven seat. She had most of the wandering branches pulled back and up rooted were runners had set a foot. She brushed at the leaves with an old apple branch from the adjacent dying tree my grandfather had planted some 50 years ago. She looked like a spoiled kid lost in the outdoors. I inverted the bench and lightly tapped the fabric and most everything let loose in seconds. Sat with Kim for 20 minutes or so. Talking about how we used to do it (sit on the swing) when she was younger, and how she wants that pile gone, and a side yard with lawn, how it used to be. I realize times like these are numbered and chances are fading as she grows beyond the nest.

It was comforting but heart wrenching at the same time. Frustrated that some simple things I have failed at, so the shop may not be the priority it was just a few weeks ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep dont do resolutions either...

But I really need to decide a bunch of things regarding the workshop. 

1- are we moving this year? If so I'll build a new one and what I want at new house. 

2- decide not to move I either need to add onto what I have or...

3- build another building ( last thing I need on property) just to house wood which would clear a ton of space in what I have now. 

4- do nothing about it and complain indent have space...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MNTurner (Jan 2, 2019)

I keep telling myself that if I buy this tool, wood, or resin, I can offset the costs by selling finished products or even just hybrid blanks. This year I plan to actually try and do that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 2, 2019)

I plan to not cut anything that bleeds, vacuum the shop more often, work down my pile of "that is so nice I can't burn it" wood, and drink more water rather than diet soda while working in the shop. Oh, and listen to more country music and less rock on my sound system.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (Jan 3, 2019)

MNTurner said:


> I keep telling myself that if I buy this tool, wood, or resin, I can offset the costs by selling finished products or even just hybrid blanks. This year I plan to actually try and do that...



HMMMM! Someone else with that problem.
I have tools 5 years old or better that are still in there package.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2019)

justallan said:


> HMMMM! Someone else with that problem.
> I have tools 5 years old or better that are still in there package.


I have a brand new rikon lathe still in the box unopened for that long.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Somehow I feel much better now!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

